# DECEMBER 2013 Featured Golden Retriever Rescue-Part I



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*


*December 2013 Featured Golden Retriever Rescues*​ 
*Tennessee Valley GR Rescue (TVGRR)*​ 

*Companion Golden Retriever Rescue (Utah)*​ 








 
*Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue (TVGRR)*​ 
*Territory Serviced: Tennessee, Alabama, southeast Kentucky, western North and South Carolina*​ 

*Website: **www.tvgrr.com*​ 

*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TVGRR*​ 
*Available Dogs for Adoption:*​ 
*http://www.tvgrr.com/index.php?option=com_portfolio&view=category&Itemid=3*​ 
*Make an Online Donation:*​ 
*http://www.tvgrr.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=52&Itemid=32*​ 
*Contact Information and to mail a Donation:*​ 
*P.O. Box 32973*
*Knoxville, TN 37930*
*Phone: 865-558-3100*
*Email: **[email protected]*​ 








 
*Companion Golden Retreiver Rescue of Utah*​ 
*Territory Serviced: Serves Utah, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Arizona and Nevada*​ 
*Website: **http://slcgoldenrescue.org/*​ 
*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CGRRUtah*​ 
*Available Goldens for Adoption:*​ 
*http://slcgoldenrescue.org/available-dogs/*​ 
*Make an Online Donation:*
*http://slcgoldenrescue.org/donate/*​ 
*Contact Information and to mail a donation:*​ 
*P.O. Box 1317*
*West Jordan, UT 84084*
*Phone: 801 255 3010*
*Contacts: Steve and Debbie Belcher*
*Email: **[email protected]*​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We've adopted 3 goldens from TVGRR, the last being Andy. Wonderful people 

They were the first golden rescue in TN

*MEATBALL*










Meatball is a 3.5 yr old owner release. He is very loving and friendly. He is good with other dogs (he is Ash's brother).

Available Goldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TVGRR-About Us*

Welcome to Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue


The Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue group was formed in July 1997

To facilitate the adoption of displaced and unwanted Golden Retrievers
To provide a good quality of life for homeless Golden Retrievers
To educate the public in responsible dog ownership
To reduce the abuse and neglect of unwanted Golden Retrievers through rehabilitation and adoption.


TVGRR helps Goldens located in Northern Alabama, East Tennessee and select parts of Southeast Kentucky. Each year we place approximately 145 Golden Retrievers in forever homes. Each Golden Retriever, whether received by owner release or acquired by a shelter, is evaluated for temperament, behavior and medical needs. TVGRR ensures that each Golden is checked for heart and intestinal parasites, spayed/neutered, current on required vaccinations, micro-chipped and given heartworm and flea/tick preventative. We strive to have each Golden Rescue evaluated in a foster home, discovering the temperament and behavior of the dog.



Each volunteer plays a part in rescue. Whether they serve hands-on or in a supportive role, such as fundraising, TVGRR could not exist without the many, selfless volunteers.



TVGRR relies on donations from adopters, friends, family and all Golden lovers. These donations cover medical expenses, medicines, temporary boarding and supplies such as collars and leashes. We also publish a bi-annual newsletter.



We welcome you to our website. Check back often as we will be updating information and our available Goldens. We appreciate your support and encourage you to join us in membership and by volunteering. Please look at our Calendar of Events for this year and join us.



For specific information about our committees please check out our volunteer opportunities. For any general question or concern, please contact the TVGRR Board by email [email protected].


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Companion Golden Retriever Rescue of Utah-About Us*

Companion Golden Retriever Rescue



About Us
Companion Golden Retriever Rescue located in West Jordan, Utah, is a 501(c)3 Non-profit organization dedicated to the rescue and rehabilitation of homeless Golden Retrievers that works to place loving Golden Retrievers into permanent homes. These dogs come from a variety of backgrounds, and are carefully screened to check for health and temperament concerns. All dogs of all ages placed by CGRR are spayed or neutered unless their health prevents such surgery. Pups too young for neutering are placed on a conditional contract requiring that they be altered when they reach 6 months.

CGRR serves the Intermountain West, accepting and placing dogs in Utah, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Arizona and Nevada. Please be prepared to provide all arrangements for transportation if you do not live in Utah. We are a very small group and need to dedicate our resources to the other tasks involved in saving these wonderful dogs. We are sure you understand and will be willing to come to Utah to pick up your dog or make other arrangements.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

As mobsters are fond of saying "I can vouch for him"  He's a beautiful boy whose life was a short chain until he came into TVGRR. In his foster home, he's living on a lake with beautiful vistas and gently rolling hills to walk on every morning. He's a gentle, sweet boy who gets along with everyone and everybody 

Duke

Duke was found as a stray and his quite thin. He is currently eating about 5 times/day to try and put some weight on him He is heartworm positive and will be treated once he gains weight. Currently Duke is in a foster home and doing quite well. He shares a house with a cat, who has him trained! As we get to know more about Duke, we will update his bio.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TVGRR Adoption Overview*

Adoption


The Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue (TVGRR) is a not for profit organization chartered by the state of Tennessee to provide healthy homes for pure bred Golden Retrievers who have been abused, abandoned, or surrendered by their owners.

This page provides general information concerning the Golden Retriever breed and the policies and procedures followed by the TVGRR in placing Goldens into their new homes. Many of the Goldens placed by the TVGRR have been in a foster home which enables the TVGRR to better assess the temperament of each Golden for matching to the appropriate permanent home and provides prospective owners the opportunity to visit the Golden in a non-kennel environment.

The Golden Retriever is an active dog reaching 75 or more pounds at full growth and requires daily exercise and attention. They need to be fed a premium quality dog food to help keep them in good condition. Food, vet services, and training can easily cost $500.00 per year. Their coat is long and sheds year round and can worsen allergy conditions. However, the impact of their shedding can be reduced with frequent grooming and brushing. While they have a very gentle mouth, they do enjoy chewing and should be provided with the appropriate items for chewing exercise. The Golden Retriever has a very loving disposition and it thrives on personal attention. Golden Retriever's placed by the TVGRR are not suited for an outside-only life and require a place in the home. Since the Golden Retriever lives to satisfy its family, obedience training is strongly recommended to ensure maximum bonding and mutual satisfaction.

An adoption fee, based on the age of the dog, helps defer TVGRR's cost of medical treatment (examinations, spay/neuter, vaccinations, heartworm check and micro-chipping) and kenneling provided before the Golden is adopted. Senior Goldens (older than 8 years) and Goldens with special (medical/physical) needs may be adopted at a reduced fee depending on the situation.

PLEASE NOTE: 
Due to the ever rising costs of veterinary care, we were forced to increase our adoption fee. Effective July 7, 2012 the adoption fee is as follows: 

Puppies under 6 months - $250
Dogs under 8 years - $200
Dogs 8-10 years of age - $175
Dogs over 10 years – $50 
Thank you for your understanding and continued support of TVGRR.

TVGRR will not normally place a Golden in a home environment that does not provide for attention during the day as well as a fenced yard for safety and exercise purposes. The TVGRR attempts to place their Goldens in the appropriate home environment and several interviews may be held between the prospective owners and the TVGRR adoption committee. Please note that the TVGRR does not endorse underground/hidden fences as appropriate long term containment, as these fences do not protect the dog from other dogs/animals and they do not provide the same degree of containment as a physical fence.



We've assembled answers to many of the questions we've received from people interested in adopting golden retrievers.

If you do not find the answer to the question you have, please contact TVGRR and a volunteer will get in touch with you.
Questions
How often is the web site updated with new dogs?
Are all available dogs on the web site?
What do I do to adopt a dog from TVGRR?
Can I select the dog I want from the web site?
How long does the adoption process usually take?
How is my application processed once it reaches TVGRR?
What do I do if I have a problem with a dog I've adopted from TVGRR?
Does TVGRR require fencing for the dogs?
Is it okay to leave my dog outside all day while I'm gone?
Does TVGRR require that the adopting families attend obedience training?
What is crate training?
How should I introduce my newly adopted dog to my existing pets?
Where can I get more information about Golden Retrievers?
How long do Golden Retrievers live?
What should I feed my dog?
I don't live in the Knoxville, TN or Decatur, AL areas; how can I find a group closer to me?
What can I do to help TVGRR with the dogs?
How do I contact TVGRR if I have a question or need more information?
Answers
How often is the web site updated with new dogs?
We try to update the web site as soon as we have a new dog; sometimes we get behind as we're all volunteers, have families, and usually, other jobs. 

We posted Adoption Pending at one time, but too many people kept assuming that it meant the dog was still available and they would keep requesting the dog. So as soon as we have a firm (contract) on a dog, we move the dog off the web site. During the trial period (1 week) the dog is in limbo and is then moved to the Success Stories page or back to the available page if the adoption doesn't work out. 
Go Back to Questions

Are all available dogs on the web site?
Usually the dogs that are on the available page are the only ones available, but if we have babies, sick or untrained dogs that we are working with, they don't always make it to the available page until they are ready. The youngsters get too much attention over the slightly older dogs, so we don't usually post them and just work with families that are interested in puppies. Of course, this takes a special committment from the families as puppies take a lot of time and effort and a lot of families think they're getting perfect dogs. We do our best, but no dog is perfect ... as is no family ... 
Go Back to Questions

What do I do to adopt a dog from TVGRR?
Completion of our application is the first step for adoption. Please fill out our adoption form online to begin the process. 
Go Back to Questions

Can I select the dog I want from the web site?
Once the dogs are on the available page, we work with our current, approved applications until we find the right family for the dog, and vice versa. If the dog you're interested in is still available, we'll be glad to work with you either for that dog or one that the adoption committee feels will better match your home situation, or, if the dog is already spoken for, we can use your choice to make another recommendation. 
Go Back to Questions

How long does the adoption process usually take?
Usually a couple of weeks. This varies and can sometimes be a lengthy process, it depends on so many factors and we really want to make a lasting match for both our dogs and your family. Each case is very unique, as you might imagine! 
Go Back to Questions

How is my application processed once it reaches TVGRR?
When your application is received it is reviewed by the Adoption Committee. Once the committee has approved the application, references are reviewed and checked. One Adoption Committee member, your adoption coordinator, will review your application with you, ask questions and answer questions. During this time, the Adoption Committee continues to review the information to determine whether or not one of our rescued dogs will fit successfully in your home environment. 
Go Back to Questions

What do I do if I have a problem with a dog I've adopted from TVGRR?
There are several options for dealing with dog problems, depending on the problem. Most problems can be avoided by training and understanding dog behavior (best learned in a positive training class, see #10). Immediate resources are available through your local veterinarian and local obedience classes. TVGRR has members that also work in the veterinarian & dog obedience fields and are happy to answer questions. If we don't know an answer, we try to find the answer or send you to someone who will know.

As stated in the contract, if a problem exists that the adopting family is unable or unwilling to resolve, then the dog comes back to TVGRR. At that time, TVGRR will work with the dog and find a new adoptive home. 
Go Back to Questions

Does TVGRR require fencing for the dogs?
In most instances, a fence is always recommended. Goldens love to run and can end up in a busy street before you can get them back and can jump/climb higher than we can imagine! 

An electronic fence does not keep other dogs (and other creatures) out of a yard and if it quits working, a dog can easily escape. Some dogs will go through a working fence and take the shock but not come back through it. A fenced yard is not a substitute for having the dog in the house with the family. It is just a convience. However, there are neighborhoods that require only electronic fencing, so this needs to be discussed on a case-by-case basis. If you have questions about fencing, please don't hesitate to ask. 
Go Back to Questions

Is it okay to leave my dog outside all day while I'm gone?
Please click here for information: Inside or Outside? Making Your Dog a Part of the Family 

Does TVGRR require that the adopting families attend obedience training?
Obedience training is highly recommended! Most failed adoptions are due to lack of training, so we can't emphasize this enough. Try the website for the Association of Pet Dog Trainers for a list of positive trainers in your area. Visit our resources page for books that will help you continue the lessons learned in class.

Please ask for recommendations if you don't know of a trainer in your area. We'll do our best to find one for you.Go Back to Questions

What is crate training?
Crate training provides a den in which your dog may eat and/or sleep and is highly necessary for younger dogs. For more information about crate training, please see: American Dog Trainers Network: Crate Training or Golden Retrievers: Crate Training in Brief 
Go Back to Questions

How should I introduce my newly adopted dog to my existing pets?
We recommend introducing a new dog to your family's existing dogs in a neutral spot (perhaps a park) with both on lead and both handlers holding treats. Allow them to see each other and approach slowly, giving out treats and praise liberally. As they make contact, continue to praise, but withhold the treats. Allow them to sniff and get to know each other, holding tightly to the lead until it's obvious there will be no problems. If all goes well, take a walk and let them spend time together. Usually, your TVGRR adoption coordinator will do this with you to ensure a successful match of the new dog to your home. 

Once home, keep both dogs on lead again and let them interact slowly. Keep an eye on them for awhile, again until it's apparent there will be no problems. Take up existing dog's favorite toys and chewies until the dogs have settled in with each other. Feed separately or in crates for awhile. Rescued dogs can change their habits and activity levels after being in an established home for a month or more. They are usually more relaxed, but can become more mischievious. 

If problems occur, crate the new dog and let them get to know each other through the crate wire. Go slowly! If problems persist, please call or email TVGRR and we'll try to help you & your dogs work through the issues. 
Go Back to Questions

Where can I get more information about Golden Retrievers?
An excellent resource for learning more about Goldens is the Golden Retriever Club of America: GRCA 
Go Back to Questions

How long do Golden Retrievers live?
The only way to answer this question is with an average and that would be 10-12 years. There are many factors that affect longevity: genetics, health, food, environment, to name just a few. Please keep in mind that some dogs live shorter lives and many live longer; it is not possible predict how long any dog will live. 
Go Back to Questions

What should I feed my dog?
Dog food requirements are ever-changing and it is a matter of personal choice and budget. Generally, TVGRR recommends at least a high quality kibble, from named meat sources (i.e. chicken or turkey, not poultry; or beef or lamb, not meat), no coloring agents, natural preservatives and vitamin additives.

Many Golden Retrievers seem to be prone to skin allergies and feeding your dog a better food will frequently control or even stop allergy problems. 
Go Back to Questions

I don't live in the Knoxville, TN or Decatur, AL areas; how can I find a group closer to me?
For a state-by-state listing of Golden Retriever rescues, please see: Rescue Contacts 
Go Back to Questions

What can I do to help TVGRR with the dogs?
We have adoptathons on the first Saturday of every month, regular fundraisers, carwashes, wrapping sessions at Borders Book Store, a garage sale in the fall, etc. - you are welcome to join us. Please stay in touch with ourActivities Calendar for upcoming events. Of course, we always appreciate donations! Contact us today.
Go Back to Questions

How do I contact TVGRR if I have a question or need more information?
If you need to contact us, we're available by email at [email protected] or you may leave us a voice message at 865-558-3100 and we'll get in touch with you. 
Go Back to Questions


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TVGRR-ONLINE Adoption Application*

See a TVGRR Golden you'd like to Adopt-complete the online Application to begin the Adoption Process-


TVGRR Adoption Application



*JAYDEN*
























> Jayden is about 6-7 years old. He is a smaller boy at about 40-45 pounds. He is neutered, up to date on vaccinations, and current on heartworm preventative. Jayden is good with other dogs and older kids. He's in a foster home with an 8 yr old. We're not sure about cats except he did want to chase one once. Jayden is housebroken and crates or baby gates when no one is home. He also has access to a doggie door and does well. He has had obedience training in the past and knows how to sit, speak, and shake. Since he's been in rescue he has been very protective of his back end. Thru x-rays and medical evaluation, it's been determined that he has arthritis in his spine. He is currently on a generic anti-inflammatory and that has helped ease his sensitivity. For this reason we don't recommend smaller kids in the home that may not understand the need for his limits. Ironically, when he's playing with his foster brothers he doesn't skip a beat, and he has no trouble with stairs. He just needs to get comfortable and know that people will be sensitive to his back. Jayden is a very sweet and friendly dog who would love for you to be his forever home! Please ask for Jayden on your application!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TVGRR-Get Involved, you can help!*

You Can Help


*You Can Help*

*
Volunteering*
Volunteering with TVGRR is a fun and rewarding experience. TVGRR is an all volunteer non-profit group which has rescued over 2000 Golden Retrievers since 1997. This would not have been possible without the time and generosity of our volunteers. TVGRR has many opportunities for you to join. The main committees are listed here, but we always welcome new ideas and opportunities to further our mission in helping Golden Retrievers. Please contact our Volunteer committee chair about joining us today! 

*Application/Adoption Committee* - This committee works to place our Golden rescues in their forever home. An application coordinator will generally work 2-3 applications per month. The application coordinator is responsible for getting to know his or her family and the personality of dog that would be best suited for the family. The magic of adopting the right dog to the right family is a rewarding and satisfying experience. Each committee member is encouraged to attend the adoptathons, which are held twice a month and a committee meeting, which is held about every 6 weeks. 
*
Foster Homes* - Foster families are individuals, families, students and retirees that welcome Golden rescues into their homes for evaluation and lots of love, while they wait for their forever home. Foster homes are needed throughout our geography. Some foster homes are only a night or two, a week or an extended amount of time. This is another rewarding way to volunteer with TVGRR. Foster families are financially responsible for the Golden's food and toys. All vet visits, collars and medications are provided by TVGRR. Do you have extra room in your heart and home to foster a Golden Rescue? 

*Intake Committee* - TVGRR acquires Golden rescues through shelters and owner releases. This committee works with the families and facilities surrendering Golden Retrievers. Committee members are needed for transportation, vet visits, evaluation of dogs being surrendered and distribution of collars and tags. 

*Fundraising Committee* - This is one of the most important committees that always needs volunteers. We rely on fundraising events to raise awareness and funds to help our Golden Rescues. This committee sets a number of annual events, but is always looking for new ideas. Some annual events include: our membership dinner and auction, yard sale, coupon sales, car washes, wine/beer tasting and Borders gift wrapping. For 2010, we have added a book drive and a Pampered Chef online party. We know that there are many avenues we have not been able to reach yet. Do you have a special talent or have a great idea for a fundraiser? 

*Membership *-This committee works to reach out to adopters, friends, family and the general public to educate them about TVGRR and golden rescue. Our membership has grown over the last two years thanks to this committee. You can serve by attending events, seeking new sponsors for our membership benefits and increasing the membership. 

*Newsletter* - TVGRR publishes at least two newsletters each year. Do you have a talent with writing stories, pictures, newsletter layout or general interest for newsletters? 
*
Publicity* - This is a new area to volunteer with TVGRR. There is not a formal committee yet. Do you have experience in Marketing or Public Relations? If so, share your talents with us, in promoting the mission of TVGRR. 

If you don't have time for the above committees, but would still like to volunteer with us, please contact the volunteer coordinator about other opportunities such as: holding available goldens at adoption day events, conducting home visits for interested applicants, involving your group (girl scouts, cub scouts) with a rescue event. The opportunities are limitless. One thing is certain, we can not continue to do anything of this without you. Please consider volunteering with TVGRR today! 

If you are interested in learning more about the volunteer opportunities with TVGRR, please contact our Volunteer Coordinator.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Companion Golden Retriever Rescue*

Companion Golden Retriever Rescue



*Adoption*
Before adoption all dogs are:

Veterinarian checked
Current on vaccinations
Spayed/neutered
Heartworm-tested
Micro-chipped
Our dogs come from a variety of backgrounds and are carefully screened to check for health and temperament concerns. All dogs of all ages placed by CGRR are spayed or neutered unless their health prevents such surgery. Pups too young for neutering are placed on a conditional contract requiring that they be altered when they reach 6 months.

CGRR serves the Intermountain West, accepting and placing dogs in Utah, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Arizona and Nevada. Please be prepared to provide all arrangements for transportation if you do not live in Utah. We are a very small group and need to dedicate our resources to the other tasks involved in saving these wonderful dogs. We are sure you understand and will be willing to come to Utah to pick up your dog or make other arrangements.



*Adoption Process*
Each applicant must complete an Adoption Application, which can be downloaded from our website. Once completed, you can email the application back to us or mail to the PO Box listed on the application.
When the application is received, it will be reviewed and you will be contacted with any questions and to schedule an appointment to meet with the dog(s). If a dog is not available at that time, we will add you to our waiting list and contact you when one arrives.
At the time of adoption, you will be asked to read and sign an Adoption Agreement and provide payment of all fees. Please note that you are responsible for providing and/or arranging transportation for your dog if you live outside of Utah. We are a small group and need to dedicate our resources to the other tasks involved in saving these wonderful dogs. We are sure you understand and will be willing to come to Utah to pick up your dog or make other arrangements.
We invite you to visit our Available Dogs page often to see the new dogs. If we can answer any questions, please feel free to email us. We will contact you as soon as we are able.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Molly-Available for Adoption from CGRR*

Molly
































Hi, my name is Molly, and I am 5 years old. I have a beautiful curly deep red coat. I’m what you call a field golden. I had some training when I was very young – in fact Steve helped my owners when I was a puppy, and again when I was about a year old. My human Mom worked with me but no one else did, so I trained them. I taught them that when I bark, I get what I want. So if I’m out and your not, I can bark and you let me in…perty neat human trick. I also need to expend all my pent up energy, like go for runs, or long hike/walks. And if I miss my exercise routine, boy I will let you know. I get along with some dogs, but not all of them, I am not a social butterfly. If you help me be more social, I think I could learn to get along with others. I have been told I need more leash training. I tend to bark at dogs I see when I am on the leash. I feel kind of vulnerable, and they say I need to learn that leash walks are a good thing.
I do need to be kept in a crate, or somewhere safe if you are not home. I tend to get anxious, and sometimes chew things I should not. I would like to find a family that will take the time to find my better personality, and teach me how to reach that Zen state of mind, cause right now…everything is a big party, and its all about me. I really want to be a good girl – I just need someone to show me how.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Eddie*

       
Eddie 
*Description*

This is Eddie. He's around 7 months old. His foster family is working with him on basic obedience and appropriate behaviors. He's very trainable! He can do sit, shake, lie down, settle, and roll over. To make him the best pup he can be, his foster family takes him EVERYWHERE...soccer games, the park, you name it. He does very well in the car and with other dogs. He needs a family that will make sure he gets plenty of exercise and continue his training.

TVGRR Available Goldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Dakota-available for Adoption through CGRR*

Dakota 9/24/13-UPDATE
Dakota Jun-13
Sweet Dakota
Dakota cute
































9/24/13-UPDATE: Dakota has been in a foster home for about a month, enjoying her two doggie buddies! She had her surgery on the same day as Lucy – Tuesday, Sept 17th. The specialist was able to do everything with the laser and Dakota is doing well. It will be a couple of weeks before we know if she is back to normal, but so far things are looking up! Her foster Dad said the diapers they put on her at night have been dry in the morning………..yahoo!!

Dakota is a very sweet 2 year old Golden girl in need of some help. She came to us from an owner who had purchased her from an ad in the paper. It didn’t take this owner long to realize things were not right. Dakota would constantly “leak”… She had no control of her bladder. The owner felt they could not afford to deal with this, so they brought her to CGRR. We had a cystoscopy done (which is a scope of the bladder) and found out that Dakota has a left Ectopic Ureter. She cannot tell when she has to urinate, so it just comes out. She also has Vestibulovaginal Stenosis and a Urachal Diverticulum. Some of these dogs can be prone to bladder infections. Dakota was born with these conditions and it is too bad that she has had to live this way for so long. We have been managing things by having her wear a Doggie Diaper. She is a good girl and doesn’t seem to mind. The specialist that did her scope is going to purchase a laser, and he offered to do the surgery on her for quite a reduced rate if we can wait a couple more months until he gets his laser. He feels he can do the majority of what needs to be done with the laser. This would be a huge savings for CGRR, and we feel very fortunate to have this opportunity. We are hoping there is a foster home out there for Dakota – someone who is willing to take her in and give her a home while we are waiting. She is a wonderful girl – good with other dogs, good with kids and all people. She loves to play, and go for walks. She will need to wear doggie diapers, and she needs someone to keep her clean and keep an eye on her for any infections. CGRR will provide food and take care of any medical costs – we just need a place for Dakota to hang out. If you feel you may be interested in fostering Dakota, please drop us an email at [email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*CGRR-Special Medical Fund*

Special Medical Fund Â« Companion Golden Retriever Rescue

Special Medical Fund
Our Medical Fund is always in need of your tax deductible donations. This topic remains one of the ongoing challenges of all Rescue groups, not only for normal expenses such as shelter adoption fees, vaccination costs, health screening tests, but especially when one of our dogs needs extra care for an existing health issue. Should you wish to contribute to this fund, you may send your donation to the address at the bottom of the page. Please specify “MedicalFund” to have your donation work directly for medical expenses. 100% of your Medical Fund donation will be used for our dogs’ medical treatment and related veterinary expenses such as medications. Please send medical fund donations to the address listed below.

COMPANION GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE PROGRAM
“SPECIAL MEDICAL FUND”
P.O. Box 1317
West Jordan, UT 84084

Special Medical Dogs-

Dakota-










Marley-


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these wonderful rescues and wonderful dogs needing loving homes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TVGRR-Seniors are the Best!*

*Seniors are the Best*


You know it’s true: Senior dogs are the best. As much as we can’t resist puppies, there is something about an old pooch that really makes our hearts sing. In honor of Adopt a Shelter Dog Month, we’re counting down the top five reasons why old dogs rock.

1. What you see is what you get. Older dogs are open books—from the start, you’ll know important things like their full-grown size, personality and grooming requirements.

2. Seniors are super-loving. Adopted dogs already in their golden years are devoted and grateful. They create an instant bond that cannot be topped!

3. They settle in quickly. Older dogs have been around the block and already learned what it takes to get along with others and become part of a pack. They’ll be part of the family in no time!

4. Seniors enjoy easy livin’. Couch potato, know thyself. Consider adopting a laid-back canine retiree rather than a high-energy young dog who needs constant monitoring.

5. They’re CUTE! Need we say more?


*Meet Edie-*





















Edie was found by a good Samaritan and made every effort to find her owners. Edie is about 75 pounds, about 8-12 years old, she apparently has been hit by a car, her rear left leg did not heal well and she is on pain meds. She is storm sensitive, does not like a crate, but does not need one. She had a benign tumor removed from her neck. She is housebroken, moves very slowly around the house. Edie is a senior girl who just needs someone to love her, she is very laid back and not active. She likes to be outside, but she does need a fenced in yard.

She is fine with small dogs but not comfortable around big dogs. She is afraid of boots and the color red.

She loves chicken, mac and cheese, cheddar cheese and tacos!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Get your golden a buddy to hang out with and adopt a rescue today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Meet Oakley-available for Adoption through CGRR*

Oakley Â« Companion Golden Retriever Rescue






















Oakley is a beautiful Red 9 year old male. He has been loved and well taken care of, but he was not raised around kids, so is very unsure of young ones. When his owner got married and they had a child, things kind of changed, and Oakley did not do well with the young one. He did not want to be around the toddler, so his owners felt it best that Oakley find a home with no young children. Oakley is a great dog….he is totally housetrained – and has good manners in the home. He knows the basic commands, and is quite obedient. He also knows the “biscuit on the nose” trick – and will sit very still until you tell him “Okay” – then he will flip the biscuit up and catch it. He loves to play catch, and will bring the ball back and drop it in your lap. Oakley’s previous owner was a bit soft on him, so Oakley is dominant at times. He also tends to stress in new situations – sometimes being cautious when meeting new people. He is in great shape, and would do well with someone who would get him out for regular walks or hikes, and keep him active. He has some food sensitivities, so he is on a grain free food and seems to be doing well. This boy has many great qualities, as well as a couple of quirks, but he listens well and whoever puts some time into him will have a wonderful friend and companion. Oakley does need a home with older or no children. Can you provide this gorgeous senior boy the home he needs?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping for rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Tvgrr-golden closet*

New--GOLDEN CLOSET IS NOW OPEN!

Golden Closet


The Golden Closet, our updated online store, is stocked with several exciting clothing items you can enjoy now and throughout the year. Remember that ALL proceeds from the store go to help the TVGRR goldens, so start shopping! 

We are proud of our new TVGRR Vintage logo. It features a trotting golden (similar to to one on our classic gold car magnets) set against a circular emblem with the wording, " Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue" and a "TVGRR" gold banner at the bottom of the logo. Printed on the back of all clothing items is "Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever RESCUE." The collection includes short sleeve tee shirts in two terrific color choices--khaki and dark green. We also have two styles of sweatshirts with this great logo. There's a smart new bandanna with the TVGRR Vintage logo for your golden to wear "out and about" or just around the house. We expect to add more items in the future, so check back often to see what's new. 

To view the store, click on "GOLDEN CLOSET" on the right hand side of this page. After you make your selections, you can either send a check to TVGRR, P.O. Box 32973, Knoxville, TN 37930, or PayPal on the website.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rescue today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Indi-Available for Adoption through CGRR*

Indi Â« Companion Golden Retriever Rescue


































Indi is a sweet 7 year old girl, who has been kind of left alone too much the past couple of years. She came to CGRR from a family, that just didn’t have the time for her. She started escaping from the yard, as she wanted to go visit people! She would leave the yard even if her people were home, so she has spent the last 2 years on a zip line – in the yard.

Indi is housetrained, good with kids, other dogs – but not good with cats. She is kind of “socially awkward” at first, when meeting other dogs. She tends to get pretty excited. Indi is the sweetest thing, and craves human attention. She loves to get out and walk and physically, she is in good shape! Indi is looking for a home where they will include her as part of the family. She promises to give lots of love back in return!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*ARLO - TVGRR - Happy Boy! *

 http://www.tvgrr.com/images/stories/portfolio/item_thumbnail/l_261_1354757143.jpg   
Arlo 
*Description*

Arlo is a fun-loving 1 year old Golden Retriever mix. He is a medium sized boy at about 65 pounds and has a very soft, thick gold coat. He was turned in to a local shelter after spending most of his first year of life chained up. Because of this, he developed some poor manners, but is now learning good behaviors. When Arlo gets excited and wants attention he is used to jumping up on people and being very mouthy, his foster parents are teaching him that this is not acceptable and that he gets lots of love when he keeps his feet on the ground. Arlo's forever home will need to continue the obedience training that he is now learning. Arlo is very friendly to people, including children, and loves attention. He likes to follow his foster parents around and always be by their side. In his youthful exuberance, he does tend to knock over the toddler in his foster home though. Arlo would do best in a home without other dogs. He tested well with cats, but may chase a cat that runs from him. Arlo is house trained, dog-door trained, does well in a crate, and is also comfortable when outside alone in the fenced yard. Since he is still a young dog, Arlo would do best with daily exercise and plenty of playtime. He loves all types of toys and is pretty good at playing fetch with a rope toy. Are you looking for a sweet and playful young dog? Then ask for Arlo on your application!

Available Goldens- Arlo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Support CGRR-Donate today!*

Donate! Â« Companion Golden Retriever Rescue

Donate!
The number of rescues we are able to make is greatly affected by the amount of donations we receive. We would greatly appreciate any amount you are able to donate to CGRR!

CGRR is a registered non-profit organization. Donations made to CGRR are tax deductible.
Donations can be made in the form of sleeping bags, collars, leashes, blankets, etc… or you can make a cash donation (please DO NOT send cash! Checks and Money Orders are much safer.) All donations can be sent to:

Companion Golden Retriever Rescue (CGRR)
P.O. Box 1317
West Jordan, Utah 84084

Download or print a Printable Donation form.

We also accept Paypal donations!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Saving one dog won't change the world, but for that one dog the world will forever be changed for the better."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TVGRR Needs your support-Donate*

TVGRR is a 501 (C) 3 Non Profit Rescue, they need your support to continue to help Goldens in need. 

TVGRR, like all Non Profit Rescue Groups, rely on your generosity through donations, fundraisers and grants to be able to provide medical treatment to the Goldens in their Rescue. 

Please consider making a donation today so TVGRR can continue to help the Goldens they take into their Rescue Program. 

Donation Information


Donation Information

Thank you for considering a donation to TVGRR. TVGRR utilizes the PayPal payment system to process its online credit card payments. You do not have to be a PayPal member to use the system. However, if you are a Paypal member, you will need your PayPal id and password to complete the donation. You will also be asked for your shipping address. There is no shipping charge but this address will allow us to add you to our newsletter mailing list.


Online Donations
You may make donations for the following:
Memorial Donation
Make a donation to TVGRR in memory of (or in honor of) a loved one. 
Be sure to let us know if your donation is in memory/honor of someone by indicating so in the text box marked "Donation Instructions." You will find this text box following the PayPal billing information section. 
Donation for Special-Needs Dog(s)
Make a donation to support any TVGRR special-needs dogs. 
Be sure to let us know if your donation is for a TVGRR special-needs dog by indicating so in the text box marked "Donation Instructions." You will find this text box following the PayPal billing information section. 

Undesignated Donation
It isn't necessary to designate a use for your donation. An undesignated donation to TVGRR will be used for microchipping, spaying/neutering, heartworm medication, and other needs of homeless golden retrievers.

Give DonationPayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is what a newly adopted rescue golden looks like the first night after a day of play.

"Ahhhhh .... HOME AT LAST!!":


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Companion Golden Retriever Rescue*

*The Dog's Meow Angel Tree*


Our friends at The Dogs Meow are supporting CGRR and some other wonderful non-profit animal organizations through their Angel Tree program. Please stop by and donate. They are offering 10% off items purchased for the tree. Donations will be accepted until December 30th. More information at their website.


The Dog's Meow


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Available for Adoption from TVGRR-*

Meatball
DESCRIPTION
Meatball is a 3.5 yr old owner release. He is very loving and friendly. He is good with other dogs (he is Ash's brother).


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just love the name "Meatball". He looks like a super cutie


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Adopt a rescue. You'll change their lives forever, and they'll change yours for the better


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Adopt a rescue. You'll change their lives forever, and they'll change yours for the better


That's for sure!!!
We all hope that one day in the future we'll be able to help one of those wonderful souls! Joy and Charlie will show him/her what the Sweet Home is 

But for now, we have to wait! DEVINE TIMING is in charge of everything!


PS Our cat Berry was adopted from a rescu. She lost her leg when she was a little baby and nobody wanted her  but she had a chance to meet us  She is so loved by everyone in our home

Love


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------

